# At wits end....



## Tbareit (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello all... Just joined the forum and need some almighty guidance.
I have a 29 gallon tank, marineland bio wheel 350 filter. 
Here is my situation, tank been up and going for 3 weeks. Used the test strips, everything was good to go. Put in 9 fish, a couple at a time over a two week period. Tested water again, said everything checked out good. Hey well I have one fish left. 
Can't figure it out... Please help


----------



## ClayUpton (Apr 10, 2018)

What type of fish did you get? And what substrate do you have?


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Tbareit said:


> Hello all... Just joined the forum and need some almighty guidance.
> I have a 29 gallon tank, marineland bio wheel 350 filter.
> Here is my situation, tank been up and going for 3 weeks. Used the test strips, everything was good to go. Put in 9 fish, a couple at a time over a two week period. Tested water again, said everything checked out good. Hey well I have one fish left.
> Can't figure it out... Please help



What are the readings from the test strips?

What fish did you introduce to the tank?

Planted?

How long are the lights on for?

Feeding schedule? Water change schedule?

Initially, I would guess at a minimum that your tank has not cycled. But post more details and someone will happily help you out.


----------

